# 4 mal kurzes Piepen?



## JordanMilow (10. Mai 2015)

Guten Tag liebe Leser, ich habe folgendes Problem. 
Mein Pc ist sogut wie den ganzen Tag an, nur Nachts fahre ich ihn herunter. Wenn ich ihn am Morgen dann wieder starten will, piept es schnell 4 mal. Und es erscheint auch kein Bild. Wenn ich ihn aber wieder ausschalte und dann wieder an mache, geht es wieder und er bootet ganz normal ohne piepen? 
Manchmal funktioniert das aber auch nicht mit dem ein und ausschalten, dann entfern ich hinten das Netzteil stecker, mache ihn wieder rein und dann geht es wieder. Also dann bootet er wieder ganz normal.
Woran könnte das liegen? 

Meine Hardware: 

RAM: 8GB (2x 4096MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600
Grafikkarte: 4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16
Prozessor: Intel Core i5 4460 4x 3.20GHz So.1150
HDD:  1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD
Netzteil: 450 Watt CoolerMaster G450M Modular
Mainboard: ASRock B85M Pro3 Intel B85 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR mATX Retail
Gehäuse: Sharkoon VG4-W

EDIT: PASSIERT NICHT JEDEN MORGEN, ABER SEHR OFT! DA ICH IHN JA NUR MORGENS HOCHFAHRE UND ER SONST IMMER AN IST
Mit freundlichen Grüßen Jordan


----------



## markus1612 (10. Mai 2015)

Schau mal ins Mainboard-Handbuch, was da zu dem Fehler steht.


----------



## JordanMilow (10. Mai 2015)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Schau mal ins Mainboard-Handbuch, was da zu dem Fehler steht.



Das habe ich schon, da steht nichts übers piepen :/


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2015)

Sieht nach einem RAM Fehler aus.


----------



## True Monkey (10. Mai 2015)

> Das habe ich schon, da steht nichts übers piepen :/



Die findet man nicht im Handbuch da die nicht Herstellerspezifisch sondern Bios (Ami /Award usw) abhängig sind 

BIOS Beep-Codes - administrator.de


----------



## JordanMilow (10. Mai 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sieht nach einem RAM Fehler aus.



Aber warum funktioniert es dann manchmal?


----------



## JordanMilow (10. Mai 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sieht nach einem RAM Fehler aus.



Und nach dem neustart funktionier es ja auch wieder


----------



## True Monkey (10. Mai 2015)

Tausch mal die Boardbat aus den die scheint leer zu sein


----------



## JordanMilow (10. Mai 2015)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Tausch mal die Boardbat aus den die scheint leer zu sein



Der Pc ist er knapp 2 Monate neu :o


----------



## True Monkey (10. Mai 2015)

^^und wie lange lag das Board schon beim Händler/ Zulieferer 

Ob es jetzt wirklich die Bat. ist kann ich natürlich nicht garantieren aber der beep code sagt das aus bzw die alternative wäre das dein Board kurz vorm abnippeln ist.
Von daher würde ich erst mal eine andere Bat. testen


----------



## JordanMilow (10. Mai 2015)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^und wie lange lag das Board schon beim Händler/ Zulieferer
> 
> Ob es jetzt wirklich die Bat. ist kann ich natürlich nicht garantieren aber der beep code sagt das aus bzw die alternative wäre das dein Board kurz vorm abnippeln ist.
> Von daher würde ich erst mal eine andere Bat. testen



Also dieses silberne kreis ding oder?  
Wo kriege ich so einer her?


----------



## True Monkey (10. Mai 2015)

Pc Laden, Fotogeschäft Mediamarkt,Euronics usw


----------



## JordanMilow (10. Mai 2015)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Pc Laden, Fotogeschäft Mediamarkt,Euronics usw



Wie genau muss die sein?


----------



## markus1612 (10. Mai 2015)

Im Laden? Keine Ahnung. 

Nimm doch einfach die Batterie raus und mit in den Laden, dann sollte dir da eigentlich einer von denen sagen können welche du da brauchst.


----------



## JordanMilow (10. Mai 2015)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Im Laden? Keine Ahnung.
> 
> Nimm doch einfach die Batterie raus und mit in den Laden, dann sollte dir da eigentlich einer von denen sagen können welche du da brauchst.



Achso, stimmt dankeschön


----------



## JordanMilow (14. Mai 2015)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Tausch mal die Boardbat aus den die scheint leer zu sein



Das war es, hab vor 3 Tagen eine neue gekauft und jetzt piept es nicht mehr. Dankeschön


----------



## True Monkey (14. Mai 2015)

^^super 

Freut mich das ich dir helfen konnte


----------

